# John Deere L120 Lawn Tractor



## dkroll1970 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello everyone :wave:

I own a 2003 John Deere L120 Lawn Tractor with the 20hp Briggs Engine. I have about 138 hours on it and my lawn is 1 1/2 acres, 1/3 of which is hills. I am expiriencing transmission or clutch slippage on the hills after about an hour of steady mowing.

This machine has the Hydro-Transmission with the forward and reverse directional pedal. 

On the level from start up until about an hour of steady mowing the tractor does fine but the whinning in the transmission becomes steadily louder. By the time I get to the lower portion of my lawn which is about 1/2 acre and pretty hilly I have a hard time navigating the hills weather or not the deck is engauged :upset:

Do I need a new transmission or is there an aftermarket rebuild kit available :4-dontkno

Or is it something as simple as replacing a belt?

Any advise or questions are welcome :smile:

David


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Yes there is a belt and that would be more of a "squeal" than a whine I would think.

Have you check the fluid level in the transmission ?

Here a pic of the belt:

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/...s=:4&action=flip&irand=4723651830105293566#:4

BG


----------

